# Baselworld 2018: Hands-on with Omega’s new Seamaster 300 Diver Collection



## robattopper

It should come as very little surprise to anyone that Omega was primed to refresh the Seamaster 300 Diver collection for this year's Baselworld - it is the 25th anniversary of the Bond Seamaster, as well as the 70th anniversary of the Seamaster. But how Omega would modernize the 300, and bring it up to Master Chronometer standards was wide open for speculation.










Omega is going big with the new Seamaster Divers, bringing 14 new skus (classic black, blue, grey, two-tone, etc.) to the show. We had a chance to check out most of them, and will continually update this thread as we see more. But if you were concerned that Omega might mettle too much with a winning formula, rest assured that the visual DNA of this now-iconic sports watch is very much intact. Here are the three key elements that have changed:

*• Master Chronometer Certification*: The new Seamaster 300 is now fitted with Omega's 8800-series Master Chronometer, which, if you'll remember, carries a 55 hour power reserve, and a quickset date, rather than the "Travel Time" adjustable hour hand on its bigger 8900-series brother. Like many of Omega's Master-series movements, the color-matched date aperture has moved to 6:00, and you'll be able to see the movement through the exhibition caseback.

*• New 42mm cases*: Many fans of the Seamaster were concerned that the Master Chronometer movements would increase the size of the 300 - which it did, but only just. The new Divers are 42mm, and have increased in thickness by only 1mm, ultimately preserving the nice slim profile of the original. The crown, crown guards, and helium-release valve** have all also undergone minor edits to modernize the design and keep things proportionate with the increase in size. One slightly major edit in addition to the aforementioned would be the ceramic bezel, which is now built similar to Omega's Liquid Metal technology, but with white enamel instead of the 'liquid metal' infill, resulting in a permanent, brilliant contrast between the colored ceramic and the markers.

_** One thing to note about that helium valve is that Omega states that it "can be opened underwater," which is an odd thing to say, considering a helium valve would only ever need to be opened when the watch was fully dry. We pressed our Omega representative on it, and he clarified the statement by saying it was meant to inspire confidence in the watch's water resistance, as the crowns have been designed in such a way, that even if open, the Seamaster 300 is still fully resistant to 50 meters. _

*• New Wave Dials*: Rumors were flying that the 'waves' were coming back, but no one knew exactly what they'd look like. We now know that they are rendered in a glossy ceramic like the previous generation, but with a new wave form, which is laser-etched into the dial. The effect is quite a bit more muted in person compared to the press renders, which I think fans are really going to like. The dials have also gotten a subtle new minute track, along with the 'maxi' treatment - slightly wider luminous surfaces on the handset, and wider hourly indices. And as you can see below, this watch is an absolute torch in the dark.









_A close-up of the deep, laser-engraved grooves on the new wave dials_









_For those worried that the Master Chronometer certification would increase the thickness of the Seamaster 300, rest assured it still maintains that classic svelte profile...

_







_
...here's a 2500 Planet Ocean (left) for comparison

_








_The new bracelet has more squared-off edges, resulting in a more masculine look and feel

_







_
The bracelet also gets Omega's excellent expandable clasp; a feature many fans have been waiting for with the Seamaster 300_









_The new rubber straps are of exceptional quality, and come fitted with a rugged pin buckle, reminiscent of the earlier Bond rubber straps

_







_
Large hour markers ensure lots of luminous goodness when the lights go out_

As always, stay tuned for more in-depth impressions on not just the Seamaster collection, but for our updates on the new Speedmasters as well. If you have any questions about the new models, or are interested in pre-ordering one, email us at [email protected], or visit our new Omega Pre-Order Central page to reserve one online. If you don't see your desired Seamaster in the Pre-Order Central, don't worry, just call the shop at 888-730-2221, and we'll be happy to assist you. For the latest in the rest of Topper's show coverage, head over to our Baselworld 2018 page, which we'll be updating following every brand meeting.


----------



## ac921ol

Your pictures are amazing. I’m assuming a tripod was in use? 

In these pictures the waves don’t look like they take away from the watch. Let me say they look a little more subtle then in some other pictures. 

Good shots either way. 


Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## GTTIME

Very nice Rob thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Andos

Thanks for sharing - interesting shots. Metas update and exhibition caseback are certainly the most welcome improvements for me. New style bracelet looks better and with the very convenient micro adjustment native to this it’s hard not to be an overall improvement over the previous one. I am also warming up nicely to the date position change. New style waves and especially them atrocious skeleton hands are still hard to swallow. Cheers.


----------



## robattopper

Here are a few more shots of the other dial color options:


----------



## jets

Love this TT


----------



## Quartersawn

Thanks for the update and photos.

I must say though that calling it "svelte" seems a bit of a stretch. It looks almost as thick as the PO, certainly a bit chunkier (and the PO which is pretty much a porker in the watch world).



robattopper said:


>


----------



## 6R15

robattopper said:


> _rest assured it still maintains that classic svelte profile..._


lol, telling jokes from Basel!

Nice pictures!


----------



## mykii

How often does a watch look better IRL than in promo pics? I never liked the bond SMPc.... but these are home-runs for Omega. True to the brand, true to the style, and almost no negative design points.


----------



## El-Duderino

Very nice! Thanks for the update, Rob! Omega did a nice job with this update. Very impressed and can’t wait to see one in person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CajunMike

Really liking these!! Exceptional detail.


----------



## MichaelB25

Pretty much haven't stopped looking at pictures of this watch for the last 2 days. I like many of the changes, but I just can't figure out where I stand on the waves. In some pictures, they're subtle enough to enhance, but not distract. In other pictures, I find them distracting. My dislike of the waves is definitely stronger on the black-faced SMPc's, but feel like it might work better on the blue's. Wish we didn't have to wait until July to see them in person.


----------



## TudorKnight

I always loved the blue dial w/ the waves from 80s (the quartz). So this is a must have for me. I really love this watch. Thanks for sharing the pictures, it looks better than the promo pictures.


----------



## jsg1976

Grey dial/blue bezel is calling my name


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Quartersawn said:


> Thanks for the update and photos.
> 
> I must say though that calling it "svelte" seems a bit of a stretch. It looks almost as thick as the PO, certainly a bit chunkier (and the PO which is pretty much a porker in the watch world).


Isn't he comparing the 2500PO in this picture? And if I'm correct, the 2500PO was the perfect size and thickness for a watch.

it's like a watch size people always compare to other sizes because it's so perfect.

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## Toothbras

It’s horrible. Compare how classy a sub looks to how bad this mishmash of garbled crap is. What have they done to this watch?? I’ll keep my 2531 and not lose any sleep over trading for a newer model. Omega wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## Quartersawn

ac921ol said:


> Isn't he comparing the 2500PO in this picture? And if I'm correct, the 2500PO was the perfect size and thickness for a watch.
> 
> it's like a watch size people always compare to other sizes because it's so perfect.


The 2500 seems perfect to some people today because the current POs and other Omegas have become so bloated.

Back when it was in production it was - and still is to me - a needlessly thick watch. This is apparent when compared to the truly svelte SM300 (with the 1120 movement) of the time.


----------



## carlhaluss

Toothbras said:


> It's horrible. Compare how classy a sub looks to how bad this mishmash of garbled crap is. What have they done to this watch?? I'll keep my 2531 and not lose any sleep over trading for a newer model. Omega wtf is wrong with you?


C'mon now! Would you mind telling us how you really feel!? :-d


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, after two days of looking at pics of this diver, I have to say that there is not a single version I do not like. I like each and ever one. Not equally, of course, I do have my favorites.

My interpretation after taking a good first look, is that all of the elements on the dial and bezel have become slightly bigger, and it tends to give the whole watch a more casual, fun, less serious look. Just my initial reaction.

I love all the small details. The lasered waves are more pronounce than before, and I like that. Sometimes, on the previous wave models, in certain lighting conditions, the waves were a bit subdued. I'm a big supporter of the skeleton sword hands, and I like how they enlarged them and how they made the hour hand sword shaped as well.

The Helium Escape Valve was never a big deal to me. Although unnecessary, I chose to use it as a conversation piece. On the previous two models I owned, the existence of the second crown was the question I was asked the most about. It goes with Omega dive watches, and likely always will. I suppose it adds a bit of uniqueness, so there it sits, and I can live with that quite nicely. I have had far more serious issues with a few of my watches in the past.

Not normally a fan of two tone steel/gold watches, but I think they look damn good on these. I have always loved the unique bracelet on this model, and it looks like they modified it so that it hasn't lost it's character and appeal. I really like the gold strips between the links on the two tone versions.

I could live nicely without a date window. But moving it to the 6 position was a good move, adding symmetry to the dial. I could also live nicely without the skimpy marker at the bottom of the window. But that is such a small thing. And it is well done, lumed, and with a border around it.

Really would prefer a solid case back with the beautiful old artwork/waves. I get that Omega is proud of their new movements and all, and that they are anti-magnetic so a magnetic field will not interfere with the movement even with a crystal case back, but a solid back on a dive watch is still more appropriate IMO. End of rant, really not that big a deal. And certainly with all the other marvelous attributes of this model, definitely not a deal breaker.

Thanks so much, Rob, for the best update yet at Basel 2018. I will keep coming back for more! I think that the new Seamaster Diver 300M is the most exciting thing for me so far at Basel. Thank You and Thanks to Omega!

Cheers,
Carl

BTW, what is your reaction to the Titanium Tantalum model? At first, I thought it was fantastic, but I am cooling down a bit now. It certainly is unique, and I love the no-date dial. I still can't wait to see it, and all the others, in real life.


----------



## imranbecks

The more I see of the new SMP, the more I prefer my SMP 2220.80..


----------



## thx67

This is so weird. Ive found myself agreeing with everyone here. Lovers and haters. I cant make up my mind on them. Sometimes I can see myself getting one but then I have a nagging feeling the waves might jar the eyes after a while. The HE valve is weird and the profile seems to be a lot bigger (to my eyes). The lower profile of the older versions was part of their charm and character. Then I look at them and can appreciate the beauty and how hard it is to refresh such an iconic watch and I reckon theyve done a good job. They could easily have just tweaked the case a bit and kept true to the original (playing it safe) or gone the other way and make it completely different to the seamasters we all know and love. So I reckon theyve done pretty well. My only worry is the price. I havent heard much on that which is ominous. When Tudor released the new black bay they were happy to talk about the pricing ie the new in house, 70 hours power reserve etc not adding much to the price. I have a suspicion they will be up to PO prices. Thanks for posting all these photos.


----------



## ceebee

jsg1976 said:


> Grey dial/blue bezel is calling my name
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you on that model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune

thx67 said:


> This is so weird. Ive found myself agreeing with everyone here. Lovers and haters. I cant make up my mind on them. Sometimes I can see myself getting one but then I have a nagging feeling the waves might jar the eyes after a while. The HE valve is weird and the profile seems to be a lot bigger (to my eyes). The lower profile of the older versions was part of their charm and character. Then I look at them and can appreciate the beauty and how hard it is to refresh such an iconic watch and I reckon theyve done a good job. They could easily have just tweaked the case a bit and kept true to the original (playing it safe) or gone the other way and make it completely different to the seamasters we all know and love. So I reckon theyve done pretty well. My only worry is the price. I havent heard much on that which is ominous. When Tudor released the new black bay they were happy to talk about the pricing ie the new in house, 70 hours power reserve etc not adding much to the price. I have a suspicion they will be up to PO prices. Thanks for posting all these photos.


Pricing is available on the Omega main website here in the U.S.


----------



## King_Neptune

Very cool Rob! Thanks for providing such great photos once again.


----------



## 92gli

These look pretty awesome for the most part. But, the helium valve irks me. The taper is horrible. Looks like a mini Reese's cup. It should have been minimized rather than highlighted with a new shape.


----------



## carlhaluss

jets said:


> Love this TT


I am with you 100% on this one. Normally, I just don't care for two-tone steel/gold watches, but these are so well done. A minimalist approach to the use of gold, which works so well and does not take away from the sportiness of the model, just makes it a bit more versatile. It would be a difficult choice to make whether to go with all steel or TT. I have always loved the bracelet, unique to this Omega model. The subtle use of gold between the links is really sharp!


----------



## thx67

qa_ii said:


> Pricing is available on the Omega main website here is the U.S.


Not in the UK yet. Just the option to contact a boutique. Im reading VERY EXPENSIVE


----------



## pikeman

Hi Rob
Any pricing on the two tone models on a bracelet please.
Thanks


----------



## Ken G

pikeman said:


> Hi Rob
> Any pricing on the two tone models on a bracelet please.
> Thanks


I'm not Rob, but...

These numbers are approximate, but you're looking at US$10,000-10,500 for that...

The real shocker is it's "only" about 7,000 for the two-tone models on rubber! 

I know!


----------



## pikeman

Thanks Ken


----------



## Ken G

pikeman said:


> Thanks Ken


You're welcome!

I'm thinking black and yellow gold on rubber myself!


----------



## pikeman

Now I'm on your wave length but not sure wether it will be red or yellow gold on black


----------



## dbdicker

tooooooo much grey.............


----------



## dbdicker

and Toooooo many waves..........gettin' seasick


----------



## Hosea

Andos said:


> Thanks for sharing - interesting shots. Metas update and exhibition caseback are certainly the most welcome improvements for me. New style bracelet looks better and with the very convenient micro adjustment native to this it's hard not to be an overall improvement over the previous one. I am also warming up nicely to the date position change. New style waves and especially them atrocious skeleton hands are still hard to swallow. Cheers.


I like the new bracelet design, and good thing it comes with micro adjustment. The bolder hour markers and date position also welcomed.

But the wave pattern is less elegant than the old one, also too shiny and the wave length is too low (less pointy), which somehow a bit distracting and looks cheap than the old one.

And that conical helium valve is just hideous.

A bit dissapointed IMHO in terms of design.


----------



## carlhaluss

Would you be able to tell us the price of the steel on steel model with bracelet in USD? Omega hasn't posted the CAD prices on their website yet. I just want to have some idea.

We seem to be at a bit of an advantage, at least for now, with our currency so low. For example the Titanium Tantalum is $14,000USD and will be $17,000CAD according to the Vancouver Boutique. At the current exchange rate $14,000USD = $18,000CAD, so about a grand less. I really don't know how long that will last. They did make some price adjustments, I believe, last year. Luckily, we are still a bit ahead.

The Canadian Dollar being very low, and a vast US and Asia market here in Vancouver, the local Omega Boutique seems to be in good shape!

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## pikeman

Ken G said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I'm thinking black and yellow gold on rubber myself!


Are there any pics of black with yellow gold out there?


----------



## KingPlubis

Great pics! I've been waiting to see someone do a hands-on with these. I love them, but my only concern is the increase in case size since I have the wrists of an infant. Would you mind telling us your wrist size, Rob?


----------



## 8100 RPM

Thanks for sharing Rob. See you soon on Burlingame Ave!


----------



## LesDavidson

I can relate to much of this, however my tastes are traditional and I much prefer the more subtle wave design of my 2531.80. The helium valve crown was the first thing that jumped out at me and looks "wrong" imho. Looks as though someone picked a crown for another watch from the parts bin by accident.

Would like to see them in the metal, but not screaming buy to me...



thx67 said:


> This is so weird. Ive found myself agreeing with everyone here. Lovers and haters. I cant make up my mind on them. Sometimes I can see myself getting one but then I have a nagging feeling the waves might jar the eyes after a while. The HE valve is weird and the profile seems to be a lot bigger (to my eyes). The lower profile of the older versions was part of their charm and character. Then I look at them and can appreciate the beauty and how hard it is to refresh such an iconic watch and I reckon theyve done a good job. They could easily have just tweaked the case a bit and kept true to the original (playing it safe) or gone the other way and make it completely different to the seamasters we all know and love. So I reckon theyve done pretty well. My only worry is the price. I havent heard much on that which is ominous. When Tudor released the new black bay they were happy to talk about the pricing ie the new in house, 70 hours power reserve etc not adding much to the price. I have a suspicion they will be up to PO prices. Thanks for posting all these photos.


----------



## King_Neptune

qa_ii said:


> Pricing is available on the Omega main website here in the U.S.


Let me upate this. It seems that the starting point of pricing in US dollars is available, steel on rubber strap. I thought I had seen the pricing for the steel model on a bracelet too, but I'm either mistaken or it has been removed. Right now this is all I see, do I'll post it up in case they stop showing it.:-s


----------



## carlhaluss

LesDavidson said:


> I can relate to much of this, however my tastes are traditional and I much prefer the more subtle wave design of my 2531.80. The helium valve crown was the first thing that jumped out at me and looks "wrong" imho. Looks as though someone picked a crown for another watch from the parts bin by accident.
> 
> Would like to see them in the metal, but not screaming buy to me...


Hate to admit, but I am kind of starting to get that feeling about the helium valve. Maybe it's just the hype of the forum, I don't know. I just don't understand what they were thinking.:-s Especially since it really does not need to be there in the first place, why go out of the way to accentuate/elongate it? And the conical shape. It looks like it should be a crown that operates an internal bezel if the watch had one. But then it would be the same shape as the other crown, and be at 4 o'clock. I guess there is something with every watch, no single one is perfect. It is, in fact, the one component about the design I have heard the most negative comments about.

Definitely, it will not be a deal breaker for me. Perhaps over time, and when I get to actually try the real thing on my wrist, these thoughts will vanish. After I had my previous two for a while, I never really noticed it anyway.


----------



## 8100 RPM

qa_ii said:


> Let me upate this. It seems that the starting point of pricing in US dollars is available, steel on rubber strap. I thought I had seen the pricing for the steel model on a bracelet too, but I'm either mistaken or it has been removed. Right now this is all I see, do I'll post it up in case they stop showing it.:-s


Here's some pricing info from a forum sponsor's page.


----------



## 8100 RPM

carlhaluss said:


> Hate to admit, but I am kind of starting to get that feeling about the helium valve. Maybe it's just the hype of the forum, I don't know. I just don't understand what they were thinking.:-s Especially since it really does not need to be there in the first place, why go out of the way to accentuate/elongate it? And the conical shape. It looks like it should be a crown that operates an internal bezel if the watch had one. But then it would be the same shape as the other crown, and be at 4 o'clock. I guess there is something with every watch, no single one is perfect. It is, in fact, the one component about the design I have heard the most negative comments about.
> 
> Definitely, it will not be a deal breaker for me. Perhaps over time, and when I get to actually try the real thing on my wrist, these thoughts will vanish. After I had my previous two for a while, I never really noticed it anyway.


The redesigned helium release valve crown is definitely not aesthetically pleasing on this watch. While the HE valve crown on my PO doesn't really bother me, the new one on the Diver 300 M strikes me as being odd. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## carlhaluss

8100 RPM said:


> Here's some pricing info from a forum sponsor's page.
> 
> View attachment 13003643


Thanks for this! Gives me a pretty good idea of what the MSRP will be here in Canada now.

I can't believe how attractive I am finding the two-tone gold/steel models. Not normally my thing, but I love the look. And I have always liked the bracelet. The gold between the links really looks good, too. Kind of takes my mind of the Helium Valve, I am pleased to say!

Over 3 grand difference for the bracelet over the rubber on the two-tone. Nevertheless, I find the black dial with Sedna so outstanding that I would probably not let that get in the way. I am mesmerized!


----------



## carlhaluss

This is killing me! So far, I want three!!!
1) Black TT steel/Sedna gold with bracelet
2) Blue Dial steel with bracelet
3) Titanium Tantalum LE

I suppose, in the end, it will be one. And I think my vote would be the TT steel/Sedna gold with bracelet

I think I need to go out and gets some cocktails!o|

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## 8100 RPM

carlhaluss said:


> This is killing me! So far, I want three!!!
> 1) Black TT steel/Sedna gold with bracelet
> 2) Blue Dial steel with bracelet
> 3) Titanium Tantalum LE
> 
> I suppose, in the end, it will be one. And I think my vote would be the TT steel/Sedna gold with bracelet
> 
> I think I need to go out and gets some cocktails!o|
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Skip the cocktails and apply the savings toward watch #2. ;-)


----------



## carlhaluss

8100 RPM said:


> Skip the cocktails and apply the savings toward watch #2. ;-)


I have to admit, the blue is exquisite. Unfortunately, I never had much luck with blue. For some reason, it has just not been my color. With the Seamaster, though, I am tempted to give it another shot. I guess it will be a couple of months at least before the sample models show up at the Boutiques. I always look at blue as the "true" Seamaster Diver color, and get disappointed when I think that it likely won't work for meo|.


----------



## GregoryD

I am totally smitten with the two-tone models, and I usually don't like two-tone. So far this is the Basel release that I can't get out of my mind.


----------



## Mycool307

I too am smitten with the two-tone. Does anyone have any good pics of the black/gold on a bracelet? It looks nice in the video.


----------



## tornadobox

Caveat: I haven't read through the replies yet [I will, don't worry].

I'm not a fan, I won't be upgrading from my 212.30 SMPc.

I don't like...
The new wave dial.
The removal of the applied Omega symbol and text.
The new helium valve.

I'm neutral on...
The move of the date window to 6 o'clock. As long as my date windows aren't at 4:30 I'm generally good.
The adjustable clasp. It adds bulk that I'd rather not have (I put a couple variants of the adjustable clasp on my SMPc, and ended up back with the stock clasp), but it wouldn't be a deal-breaker.

I do like...
The Cal.8800 upgrade
The display case back

If they had gone with the previous style wave dial, or kept the plain dial from the 212.30 reference, and not changed the helium valve I likely would be upgrading. Instead, I'll wait to see what the next refresh will look like (maybe in a couple of years, at the rate that Omega is pushing refreshes lately).


----------



## Ken G

Thanks for the USD prices - very interesting to see those (my conversion estimates were pretty close)...



carlhaluss said:


> Over 3 grand difference for the bracelet over the rubber on the two-tone.


Yes, as I mentioned the other day, that was a shocker. I actually made an inquiry to check that there hadn't been a mistake with that! 🤣

Although I'd like to have the TT black/gold on both the bracelet and the rubber, I prefer the look of the rubber. Unless discounted by 50-60%, I wouldn't get the bracelet version...


----------



## GregoryD

Mycool307 said:


> I too am smitten with the two-tone. Does anyone have any good pics of the black/gold on a bracelet? It looks nice in the video.


Here's a photo from ABTW. I think (but I'm not sure) that the both the blue and black dial come in yellow gold two-tone and sedna gold two-tone.


----------



## Mycool307

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## SeanE

great shots, thx. I'm partial to the gray wavy dial with blue strap


----------



## BlackZeppelinOmega

I love these new seamaster cover watches. And not as thick as Planet Ocean models. Just one thing bugs me - the helium escape design. 

Firstly, it looks like an upside down cup cake and secondly the fact that it's a different design from the crown gives it to me an odd asymmetry. 

The watch would be perfect if the escape valve was the same as the crown and if it had the same small crown guards as the crown.


----------



## GregoryD

BlackZeppelinOmega said:


> I love these new seamaster cover watches. And not as thick as Planet Ocean models. Just one thing bugs me - the helium escape design.
> 
> Firstly, it looks like an upside down cup cake and secondly the fact that it's a different design from the crown gives it to me an odd asymmetry.
> 
> The watch would be perfect if the escape valve was the same as the crown and if it had the same small crown guards as the crown.


I hear you, I don't like the He valve either. I would much rather Omega just get rid of it. But, I really like the watch overall, so I have to just file it under "no watch is perfect."


----------



## GTTIME

I think these are great looking watches but the cupcake or Reese's peanut butter helium escape valve is distracting at best! Why make it bigger or highlight it at all? James needs a button to detonate his bomb or activate his laser?

I think Rolex has this one right keeping it recessed and inconspicuous.










Somebody probably had one too many of these.


----------



## imranbecks

GregoryD said:


> Here's a photo from ABTW. I think (but I'm not sure) that the both the blue and black dial come in yellow gold two-tone and sedna gold two-tone.


Yikes. The painted logo and text on the dial looks almost invisible here... This is why applied logo at least would have made it look better.


----------



## carlhaluss

GregoryD said:


> I am totally smitten with the two-tone models, and I usually don't like two-tone. So far this is the Basel release that I can't get out of my mind.


Man, your comment is almost like I had written it myself! Two-tone models as a rule do not impress me either. I love the steel bracelet on this model, and always have. Perhaps, in part, it is due to the narrow bands between the links that are gold. And the subtle use of gold on the bezel, crown and dial accents. I just don't know for sure, other than it sings to me!


----------



## carlhaluss

tornadobox said:


> Caveat: I haven't read through the replies yet [I will, don't worry].
> 
> I'm not a fan, I won't be upgrading from my 212.30 SMPc.
> 
> I don't like...
> The new wave dial.
> The removal of the applied Omega symbol and text.
> The new helium valve.
> 
> I'm neutral on...
> The move of the date window to 6 o'clock. As long as my date windows aren't at 4:30 I'm generally good.
> The adjustable clasp. It adds bulk that I'd rather not have (I put a couple variants of the adjustable clasp on my SMPc, and ended up back with the stock clasp), but it wouldn't be a deal-breaker.
> 
> I do like...
> The Cal.8800 upgrade
> The display case back
> 
> If they had gone with the previous style wave dial, or kept the plain dial from the 212.30 reference, and not changed the helium valve I likely would be upgrading. Instead, I'll wait to see what the next refresh will look like (maybe in a couple of years, at the rate that Omega is pushing refreshes lately).


Well, I guess what you are saying in a nutshell is why didn't they just redo the old wave model and not make any changes. Sounds like you are very happy with what you have, and that is great. I love those models, too. Funny, the one thing - other than the Helium Escape Valve - that I don't like it the display case back. I love the beautiful artwork on the solid case back.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## imranbecks

Still a beauty....


----------



## carlhaluss

GregoryD said:


> Here's a photo from ABTW. I think (but I'm not sure) that the both the blue and black dial come in yellow gold two-tone and sedna gold two-tone.


What the Hell is this ?! Looks like a blank dial, other than applied markers and hands. The grey dial? It seems to look out of place in all this. Black dial with either yellow or Sedna, yes, but this just doesn't work for me. Some of these changes/updates that Omega has made I absolutely love. Then, at the other extreme, I just shake my head and wonder WTF were they thinking :-s.

There seems to be this sense of urgency with both Omega and Rolex to make these ridiculous changes just for the sake of change. As though, if they don't make these changes, suddenly their client base will dissolve?! Some things look good, and others do not, plain and simple. Who are they appealing to here? I know that my taste does not go along with everyone else's, but some of these multiple changes are getting beyond ridiculous.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Dcdglobal

Love the date move, and new movement with display back but the blue dial with white numbers looks way brighter than the current version, more flashy instead of subtle. Keep going back and forth with which version I prefer.


----------



## hyphendash1234

I think Omega is a very creative brand that really cares about watchmaking. Their new movements seem to be stellar. But their watches are mainly too thick and big (that's what she said). I owned a Mark II reissue, which I sold. I now have a Omega diver 300m 2017 model. It's much more comfortable, and I really do like it. However, even it could be smaller. I suspected Omega would make the updated model thicker and bigger, which they did. So, I'm happy I have the model I do. 

Wearing comfort is important to me. I don't want the watch pulling my hairs or tugging on my wrist, or just generally looking like it's wearing me. Maybe I'm more sensitive to this than some. I learned my lesson with the Mark II, where I fell in love with how it looked but didn't consider how it felt. I think Rolex understands this fact better than Omega, thus their watches are thinner and smaller (or many seem to be from what I've seen; no expert). 

As far as design, the new models look more flat than the more... mmm, bubbly look of the previous models. It's like iOS under steve jobs vs. the new iOS. The only thing I don't like is that zebra print... errrr I mean, the waves on the dial. I don't like how they look, and I don't like how the waves break up around the printing on the dial. It looks weird. The waves should go across the whole dial, and the printing should be applied on top. Or they should have just stuck with the glossy look. 

This is already a complicated looking watch: 9 link bracelet, scalloped bezel, twisted lugs, helium escape valve, skeleton hands, and date. That's a lot of design elements. Hence, I think the plane glossy dials of the previous generation worked well. There is enough going on with the watch. We don't need a fancy or complicated looking dial too. The glossy dial accentuates the skeleton hands and the other design elements. The old wave dial was more subtle than this new one too. 

New watch just looks too complicated. TOO MANY NOTES! I think omega kind of went for the showy, garish side of things, instead of the more classy look of the original and the now older ceramic. I hope they tone it down with the next release.


----------



## mpalmer

From what I can see on the one video I have seen of these, the waves are not grey as they appear in the photos and are much more subtle, that is just a function of how the light reflects in photos.

Everything they have done with this watch is an improvement - from the symmetrical date placement at 6, the maxi dial treatment, the links update and micro adjust on bracelet, the movement upgrade, the display back, the slight size bump to 42mm, the slimming of the helium release valve, making the dial ceramic. This is a winner in my book and will likely be on my wrist in the upcoming year... the question is blue or black? The blue dial appears lighter than the previous Seamaster blue to me, so my gut says it will be black...


----------



## Dead Reckoning

I like the idea to the improvements in regards to its mechanics. Size, links, movement upgrade..etc...(though I DO NOT like the HEV change.) But esthetically....I am so unfeeling it.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

GTTIME said:


> I think these are great looking watches but the cupcake or Reese's peanut butter helium escape valve is distracting at best! Why make it bigger or highlight it at all? James needs a button to detonate his bomb or activate his laser?
> 
> I think Rolex has this one right keeping it recessed and inconspicuous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody probably had one too many of these.


Dang you! Now I can't unsee this!!

Personally I don't get the HE valve change but it's not a deal breaker yet. I would have to see one in the flesh.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyxp

Okay, when I first saw the re-issue I absolutely hated it. The weird waves, date at 6, larger size, painted logos, funny HE valve shape.

But then, I was more accepting of it. "Sure it's not the Bond SMP but it's an interesting reinterpretation of a classic."

Now, that I'm seeing more "live" photos from different angles, seeing how the light hits the watch, the new squared off bracelet etc etc.(vs. the initial doctored, photoshopped product shots) I freaking dig it... Sigho| It means I've got the "itch" again. Hahah


----------



## lightspire

Cool review and great photos. Thank you!


----------



## carlhaluss

mpalmer said:


> From what I can see on the one video I have seen of these, the waves are not grey as they appear in the photos and are much more subtle, that is just a function of how the light reflects in photos.
> 
> Everything they have done with this watch is an improvement - from the symmetrical date placement at 6, the maxi dial treatment, the links update and micro adjust on bracelet, the movement upgrade, the display back, the slight size bump to 42mm, the slimming of the helium release valve, making the dial ceramic. This is a winner in my book and will likely be on my wrist in the upcoming year... the question is blue or black? The blue dial appears lighter than the previous Seamaster blue to me, so my gut says it will be black...


Same here. I love looking at blue dial watches, and have had a couple, but for some reason they just never really suit me. And I do like to coordinate colors, and for me mostly black and brown shades work better.

I think this time, however, I am going to be patient, after I see the models in real life. The new James Bond movie is coming out in 2019, and I am sure there will be a Limited Edition for that. So far, I missed them all, just bad timing on my part, and there were a couple that I really liked. This time I will be ready, and soon as they announce the model (if I like it, and chances are I will), will put down a deposit. That will also be the year of my 70th birthday, so it will be significant and, lots of 7's there, ie 70 and 007!

Win-win for me and the Seamaster Diver 300M. If, for some reason, I am not keen on the LE model, I can always still get the regular black dial model.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Dougiebaby

hyphendash1234 said:


> TOO MANY NOTES!


Hyphendash is obviously a fan of Amadeus


----------



## dinexus

I’m torn between the blue dial, the grey dial, the standard black dial, and one of the two-tones. Damn. 
What I really want though, is this in a GMT. Maybe next year...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonkRoh

A lot of upgrades for the money. I think they'll sell like hotcakes, including to collectors like me that had one of the blue-wave originals in quartz.


----------



## Ramblin man

Excellent photos of some wonderful Omegas. Thanks!


----------



## hyphendash1234

Amadeus is a brilliant movie! 

I'll reserve my ultimate judgement for this watch for when I see it in the flesh. However, not a fan of the size increase or the waves.


----------



## Deanster

As others have said, I’ll reserve final judgement till I see it in person, but overall I like the new design. Add me to the group that normall hates two-tone, and finds the two-tone options in this collection vey compelling. 

I’d absolutely buy the black/Sedna/bracelet version in a heartbeat, but don’t love the massive price increase for this option. 

I agree that the cupcake HEV looks funny, but I think that’s just because we’re so used to looking at the standard version. I imagine that the ‘something is off’ feeling will fade very quickly, and the advantage of having the HEV crown angled so it’s a bit more out of the way will end up being significant. 

I’m very curious to see how the new waves look under various lighting... in pics they’re either super-dramatic or almost invisible. 

All in all, I think this is a good update to the line, and just as it was when the gloss dials came out, there was plenty of time for people who wanted waves to grab that version, there’s plenty of time now for people to grab the gloss dials. 

Something for everyone!


----------



## ABN_80

Yes, it is always smart to wait and see a watch in person. However, the new Seamaster 300M in most of its iterations looks fantastic! Like many others, I am pleased to see the wave pattern return?


----------



## Neuromancer

Hi guys,

those anyone know whether the current references (i.e. 212.30.41.20.01.003 etc.) will be discontinued once the new SMPs arrive?

Thanks!


----------



## dinexus

Neuromancer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> those anyone know whether the current references (i.e. 212.30.41.20.01.003 etc.) will be discontinued once the new SMPs arrive?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd imagine so, but slowly, not unlike how Omega phased out the previous gen Aqua Terras. You can see how the special edition ones like the Good Planet and Ryder Cup are still on the site, but everything else is current. They did the same with the Planet Oceans too. This way, I'd guess that the Commander Bond watch will be the last 2500 SMP standing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudestew

Just when i thought i was out , they pull me back in! . This 300 is stunning


----------



## Blackrain

Time to sell all my blue face watches, I have visions of Bond blue Seamasters dancing in my head. I, for one, like the slight bump in size, and the wave dial!


----------



## WantForWatches

Thanks for sharing the details of the new Seamaster. I'm a little bummed about some of the design choices personally. And I would rather have seen the Seamaster shrink in size a bit, but unfortunately it went in the other direction. Otherwise it's attractive ...just too big for my tastes.


----------



## Baz44

imranbecks said:


> Still a beauty....


Have to say I like the new versions but I don't love them just now (maybe the grey face on blue rubber). The above is what I class as the classy upgrade on an old favourite and probably the one time Omega got it's update right.

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1133834

Great photos, just not sold on the watch. I think i'll stick with my 2254


----------



## BostonWatcher

I haven't lusted after a watch for quite some time, but this one hits all the right buttons.

Order placed with Rob...and now, the wait.


----------



## navjing0614

Anybody knows the lug to lug width of the smp 300?
TIA.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pikeman

Just seen the collection at an event in Omega Bluewater UK. I thought I was heading for the limited version but in the flesh it didn't do it for me. The one that did was the black dial with Sedna gold on a bracelet which I thought was lovely.
The wheels came off the track when my better half said it's way to small for you. My wrists are better matched with a Proplof.
The guys who think this watch has got too big really should try it on when they get the chance, I think there is a model for most.
Anyway have attached a photo of the one that might of been ☹
Great evening anyway with the Omega hospitality 
Thanks Omega


----------



## GregoryD

pikeman said:


> Just seen the collection at an event in Omega Bluewater UK. I thought I was heading for the limited version but in the flesh it didn't do it for me. The one that did was the black dial with Sedna gold on a bracelet which I thought was lovely.
> The wheels came off the track when my better half said it's way to small for you. My wrists are better matched with a Proplof.
> The guys who think this watch has got too big really should try it on when they get the chance, I think there is a model for most.
> Anyway have attached a photo of the one that might of been ️
> Great evening anyway with the Omega hospitality
> Thanks Omega


That's probably my favorite version. Paying twice the price for the bits of gold is tough to swallow, but it's one of the best looking two-tones that I've seen in awhile.


----------



## pikeman

It is certainly the most desirable for me but it is too small personally for me. It’s the one I would have gone for.


----------



## iinsic

navjing0614 said:


> Anybody knows the lug to lug width of the smp 300?
> TIA.


Still 20mm. The bracelet does not taper, so the 1159 clasp is flush with the bracelet, just as previous clasps were.


----------



## krisrsolebury

I know this is a rookie question...but...

Are the hands on the grey dial version "blued" as in heat or chemically blued?

In a lot of the official press photos they look almost PVD/painted - but I'm guessing that's just over-zealous photoshopping... would love to hear they're actual blued-steel that changes with the light/angles...


----------



## nn350

robattopper said:


> It should come as very little surprise to anyone that Omega was primed to refresh the Seamaster 300 Diver collection for this year's Baselworld - it is the 25th anniversary of the Bond Seamaster, as well as the 70th anniversary of the Seamaster. But how Omega would modernize the 300, and bring it up to Master Chronometer standards was wide open for speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega is going big with the new Seamaster Divers, bringing 14 new skus (classic black, blue, grey, two-tone, etc.) to the show. We had a chance to check out most of them, and will continually update this thread as we see more. But if you were concerned that Omega might mettle too much with a winning formula, rest assured that the visual DNA of this now-iconic sports watch is very much intact. Here are the three key elements that have changed:
> 
> *• Master Chronometer Certification*: The new Seamaster 300 is now fitted with Omega's 8800-series Master Chronometer, which, if you'll remember, carries a 55 hour power reserve, and a quickset date, rather than the "Travel Time" adjustable hour hand on its bigger 8900-series brother. Like many of Omega's Master-series movements, the color-matched date aperture has moved to 6:00, and you'll be able to see the movement through the exhibition caseback.
> 
> *• New 42mm cases*: Many fans of the Seamaster were concerned that the Master Chronometer movements would increase the size of the 300 - which it did, but only just. The new Divers are 42mm, and have increased in thickness by only 1mm, ultimately preserving the nice slim profile of the original. The crown, crown guards, and helium-release valve** have all also undergone minor edits to modernize the design and keep things proportionate with the increase in size. One slightly major edit in addition to the aforementioned would be the ceramic bezel, which is now built similar to Omega's Liquid Metal technology, but with white enamel instead of the 'liquid metal' infill, resulting in a permanent, brilliant contrast between the colored ceramic and the markers.
> 
> _** One thing to note about that helium valve is that Omega states that it "can be opened underwater," which is an odd thing to say, considering a helium valve would only ever need to be opened when the watch was fully dry. We pressed our Omega representative on it, and he clarified the statement by saying it was meant to inspire confidence in the watch's water resistance, as the crowns have been designed in such a way, that even if open, the Seamaster 300 is still fully resistant to 50 meters. _
> 
> *• New Wave Dials*: Rumors were flying that the 'waves' were coming back, but no one knew exactly what they'd look like. We now know that they are rendered in a glossy ceramic like the previous generation, but with a new wave form, which is laser-etched into the dial. The effect is quite a bit more muted in person compared to the press renders, which I think fans are really going to like. The dials have also gotten a subtle new minute track, along with the 'maxi' treatment - slightly wider luminous surfaces on the handset, and wider hourly indices. And as you can see below, this watch is an absolute torch in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A close-up of the deep, laser-engraved grooves on the new wave dials_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _For those worried that the Master Chronometer certification would increase the thickness of the Seamaster 300, rest assured it still maintains that classic svelte profile...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> ...here's a 2500 Planet Ocean (left) for comparison
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The new bracelet has more squared-off edges, resulting in a more masculine look and feel
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> The bracelet also gets Omega's excellent expandable clasp; a feature many fans have been waiting for with the Seamaster 300_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The new rubber straps are of exceptional quality, and come fitted with a rugged pin buckle, reminiscent of the earlier Bond rubber straps
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Large hour markers ensure lots of luminous goodness when the lights go out_
> 
> As always, stay tuned for more in-depth impressions on not just the Seamaster collection, but for our updates on the new Speedmasters as well. If you have any questions about the new models, or are interested in pre-ordering one, email us at [email protected], or visit our new Omega Pre-Order Central page to reserve one online. If you don't see your desired Seamaster in the Pre-Order Central, don't worry, just call the shop at 888-730-2221, and we'll be happy to assist you. For the latest in the rest of Topper's show coverage, head over to our Baselworld 2018 page, which we'll be updating following every brand meeting.


Images are dead. Anyone have them?


----------



## Iliyan

nn350 said:


> Images are dead. Anyone have them?


I can still see all of them. Try viewing the forum from a different device.


----------



## thx67

Images are dead for me too.


----------



## GTTIME

I can still see them.


----------



## bber45

GTTIME said:


> I can still see them.


Pictures are working for me. I will certainly be grabbing one of these bad boys. I've been on the fence of getting a current Omega SMP and the new one. This weekend I went to my Grey Dealer and tried one (Blue) and it felt great. However, I believe the new one will be better plus I dig the return of the waves. Given that the current ones are dropping in price and below $3k, I might just pick up both and enjoy both of them.

Can't go wrong with either.

- - - Updated - - -



GTTIME said:


> I can still see them.


Pictures are working for me. I will certainly be grabbing one of these bad boys. I've been on the fence of getting a current Omega SMP and the new one. This weekend I went to my Grey Dealer and tried one (Blue) and it felt great. However, I believe the new one will be better plus I dig the return of the waves. Given that the current ones are dropping in price and below $3k, I might just pick up both and enjoy both of them.

Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Paister

Anyone have a response to the earlier blue hands question? Is it down chemically or heated?


----------



## gmtseahawk

Anyone know the lug to lug for the new model? thanks!


----------



## bber45

Specs haven't come out yet for that. I do know that the current model is 54.5mm lug to lug. So according to the new SMP 2018 movement it's about .5 mm thicker. Still waiting for those bad boys to hit the US and then see a review on them.


----------



## bber45

Well looks like Omega's marketing team is finally awake. Was browsing the internet on my lunch today to check on any updates of the new SMP 2018. Take a look for your self.

https://www.omegawatches.com/en-us/watches/seamaster/diver-300-m/gents-collection/product

I must admit. 007 is looking mighty fine with his Bond SMP and that youtube video of the SMP in it's natural habitat looks sexy. Certainly keeping an eye on this....


----------



## bber45

Well looks like Omega's marketing team is finally awake. Was browsing the internet on my lunch today to check on any updates of the new SMP 2018. Take a look for your self.

https://www.omegawatches.com/en-us/watches/seamaster/diver-300-m/gents-collection/product

I must admit. 007 is looking mighty fine with his Bond SMP and that youtube video of the SMP in it's natural habitat looks sexy. Certainly keeping an eye on this....


----------



## GregoryD

bber45 said:


> Specs haven't come out yet for that. I do know that the current model is 54.5mm lug to lug. So according to the new SMP 2018 movement it's about .5 mm thicker. Still waiting for those bad boys to hit the US and then see a review on them.


54.5mm sounds way too long for lug to lug; I think the current model is around 48mm. Hoping the new one is under 50mm.


----------



## solesman

That page was updated almost 2 weeks ago.



bber45 said:


> Well looks like Omega's marketing team is finally awake. Was browsing the internet on my lunch today to check on any updates of the new SMP 2018. Take a look for your self.
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/en-us/watches/seamaster/diver-300-m/gents-collection/product
> 
> I must admit. 007 is looking mighty fine with his Bond SMP and that youtube video of the SMP in it's natural habitat looks sexy. Certainly keeping an eye on this....


----------



## imranbecks

bber45 said:


> Well looks like Omega's marketing team is finally awake. Was browsing the internet on my lunch today to check on any updates of the new SMP 2018. Take a look for your self.
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/en-us/watches/seamaster/diver-300-m/gents-collection/product
> 
> I must admit. 007 is looking mighty fine with his Bond SMP and that youtube video of the SMP in it's natural habitat looks sexy. Certainly keeping an eye on this....


Where have you been? That was from a couple of weeks ago. Nothing really new or exciting has happened yet...lol.. Coincidentally that image was unveiled after Danny Boyle stepped down as director for the new Bond film. So maybe the publicity for the watch, if it is a Bond watch, like the film, is being delayed...


----------



## bber45

I have been out country for a bit....but I did get exited. SUCKS for the director though and the delay in the next James bond movie. Should be Daniel's last.


----------

